# Solved: Excel 97: How can I convert "Columns to Text..."?



## bobarens (Nov 1, 2009)

In Excel 97 under the Data menue there is a command to convert "Text to Columns...". But, I want to convert "Columns to Text...". How do I do that? [email protected]


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there Bob, welcome to the board!

First things first, edit your post and remove your email address. I'd leave it as "bob DOT arens 37 AT gmail DOT com" or something like that. There are automated bots which troll forums looking for email addresses and that's a perfect way to get some spam mail headed your way.

Can you please explain what it is you are trying to do? And not how you want to get it done. Providing us with as many details as you can about your data, how it is structured, and the end result you are looking for, will get you the best help possible here.


----------



## bobarens (Nov 1, 2009)

I started with 'no columns' created by copying and pasting from a txt file. I then did a "Text to Columns..." conversion in order to be able to insert the added data you see in 'all columns'. Now, I want to keep all the data shown in 'all columns', but, I want it like 'no columns'. i.e. the data as strings not separated into columns. See attached 'no columns' and 'all columns' jpg of Excel examples.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm not sure what 'no columns' or 'all columns' are, I don't see those in your picture attachments. It appears you did a Text to Columns delimited with a space and then did some minor manual manipulation on the data (I'm willing to bet it took you quite a while?). But I'm still unclear as to what it is you are trying to do. You have the data, so what do you want to do with it now? If you can upload what you have, then explian what it is you are trying to do, that would help.


----------



## bobarens (Nov 1, 2009)

Look more closely at the jpgs. You'll notice in the 'no columns' jpg that the text is continuous and not separated into columns, thus 'no columns'. The column headings; A, B, C, etc are there, but, no columns under these column headings. In the 'all columns' jpg you'll notice that each word (set of contiguous characters) of the text is in a separate column, thus, 'all columns'.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A Tab character defines a new Column.

Using Word .. Replace all the Spaces with a Tab .. Then Paste into Excel.
or Tabs with Spaces .... Is this what you're looking for ???


----------



## bobarens (Nov 1, 2009)

No. Following your instructions, I copied the Excel sheet to Word and then copied the Word document back into Excel and I ended up with a picture in Excel with no columns. That is not what I want. I want text in Excel like shown in my 'no columns' example.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you attach an Excel here ... that you want to convert from ??


----------



## bobarens (Nov 1, 2009)

YES YES YES. Your suggestion worked after I first replaced all the tabs in the Word file with spaces and then pasted into Excel as 'text'.
THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Glad you got it solved.  Can you mark your thread as solved?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I thought you missed the "TEXT" part .. 
And was confused what you wanted to convert from.

Sometimes .. I have to Paste to a Text file .. Then Copy > Paste to Word.
This will remove some formatting .. If it gets in your way.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

ASAP Utilities has some good tools for removing characters from ranges as well.


----------



## bobarens (Nov 1, 2009)

My Excel 'convert from column to text' problem is solved. GREAT JOB. THANK YOU.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Look at the top of this page ... There is a place where you can mark it Solved.
Since this is your post .. Only you can solve it.

I'm not an Excel expert .. But Glad I could help.


----------

